# Halogen Tripod Work Light



## benokend (Jan 12, 2014)

I need to replace a 1000watt halogen tripod work light with (2) 500 watt heads that was stolen when left overnight at a job site. It was 10-15 years old and I don't remember the brand or where I purchased the light. I have tried the local big box stores and to say the least they are not quality made products. I bought the most expensive one from the HomeDepot. It was a Husky 1400-Watt Halogen Work Light with Tripod Model # WL5020HDPT-H. The problem was with the tripod and the attachment of the lights it was flimsy and the screws were all stripped. I returned the light and ask for a manager and the lighting department guy. I alerted them to the low quality and the safety hazards due to the hot lights and the ability to easily fall. I also asked them to recommend me a light that would be of acceptable quality and neither could suggest a product that they sold at the HomeDepot. My point to them was they can't compete on lowest price with the internet. If they don't have quality products then they are depending on sales to impulse buyers, suckers, or those in need of something on short notice. 

Sorry of my soap box now. Can anyone recommend a halogen tripod worklight 1000watt - 1400watt that is solid build quality? 

My current plan of action is to buy the cheapest light that I can find and make my own tripod and just toss the cheap lights if and when they break.


----------



## N8N (Jan 12, 2014)

Have you tried an electrical supply house or Grainger? Used to be difficult to buy from them but lately it seems that if you can find the place and ask for something knowledgeable they'll take your money.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8N (Jan 12, 2014)

N8N said:


> Have you tried an electrical supply house or Grainger? Used to be difficult to buy from them but lately it seems that if you can find the place and ask for something knowledgeably they'll take your money.
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk





Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## benokend (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have a Grainger 20 minutes away. I am going to stop by when I am in town tomorrow and see what they have in stock and what they can ordered. Great idea don't know why that never crossed my mind.


----------



## lectraplayer (Feb 12, 2014)

Personally, I HATE the 500 watt halogen work liqhts you see everywhere on jobs. I work for a 400 employee electrical contractor, so I know exactly what you mean by them walking off. All stand lights now are about alike, so we mostly use Utilitech. We destroy them daily. The other one I see often (and like) is the WobbleLight. Those, though, are dang near indestructible and tend to travel from job to job with the crew needing little more than a bulb and sometimes a lens from time to time. My favorite is the 175 watt metal halide model.


----------

